# Pickerel bite on fire....



## fish devil (Mar 12, 2016)

Caught over a dozen the other day. Most on spinnerbaits.....


----------



## Jim (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice! Game on!


----------



## shamoo (Mar 12, 2016)

Good job FD, Shes a fatty.


----------

